

Error menu isn't showing up in Dev C++ - pineappelle

When I run my c++ program using dev c++ the error menu doesn't appear... I can't view the error messages for the error. I am running windows 7 and the most recent version of dev c++. how do I fix this?
======
antidoh
<http://sourceforge.net/p/dev-cpp/discussion/>

